# Plants for native freshwater tank



## mnangler (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi - new user here looking for a little advice. I'm putting together a native freshwater tank and want to keep it as "native" to the upper Midwest as possible. I've got a natural sand substrate installed, am looking for realistic driftwood, and have a good idea of what fish will live in harmony in this 75 gallon tank. I'm a little stuck on plants. If I have 5-6 fish in this tank, I'm not sure how heavily I can plant it and more importantly can't find any good references on what native plants I could put in the aquarium. 

I've started some Waterlily bulbs today. I know they can get invasive and are really more for ponds, but I'm ok dealing with that issue. Having some protection for the fish under these pads will be worth it. Does anyone else have any ideas on native MN/WI plants that will work?

Thanks in advance. I've already been reading this forum and found it very beneficial.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Hello & Welcome to the forum!!

I'm not sure really just what Midwestern plant you can find at the local fish store if any.

I just checked both my fav plant online places and all I was able to find is the 'standard' tropical freshwater plants. A lot of pond plants will just get far too large, even on a 75g.
Sweet Aquatics AquariumPlants.com Largest online sales / service site for the live aquarium plants & aquarium products community.

What speaks against others plants if I may ask? Since you're saying you're gonna house 5-6 fish in a 75g, what fish are they?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

I would just get some plants from local lakes, if you live in the midwest. Just be careful of the invasive. You cannot use these as they are illegal to own/transport.

I would guess he is planning to keep things like bluegill or maybe some bass. IMO darters are the best fish we got!


----------



## mnangler (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for the replies... that explains why I haven't been able to find much! I do plan to keep a couple of Sunfish, a Perch, Bullhead and maybe a bass. I'm not really opposed to other plants, just trying my best to design it around a native theme. In fact, what I might end up doing is finding other tropical plants that closely resemble the natives. 

The Darter's are great looking fish. I had assumed the other fish would outgrow and eventually eat them. Do you think they could live together?


----------



## mnangler (Jan 4, 2010)

BTW Mikaila, we live in Woodbury... about 10 minutes from Hudson.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Nah, the darters would probably get eaten. 

Also if you are just going with the original lighting you probably won't be able to grow much plant life.

HEY! your my neighbor then! I work at the drive-in theater over there in the summer. If your not a member you should join the Minnesota Aquarium Society. Minnfish.com is the local forum.


----------

